# "The most exciting motorcaravan - ever!"



## Bazbro (Dec 23, 2015)

"The most exciting motorcaravan - ever!"
...that's according to Which Motorcaravan, when the Hymer Exsis SK was introduced twelve years ago.
Have a look and see whether you agree.  I love it.  After motorhoming for forty years+, this is the best motorhome I've ever owned.  Motorhomes are all about "compromise" - you compromise size for manoueverability, or berths for space, or on height, or on length.  The compromises with an Exsis are, for me, just about balanced right.
Yes, all those people got into my Exsis - 24 of 'em!


----------



## n brown (Dec 23, 2015)

my daughter had 16 people dancing in her Sprinter luton .nice and roomy !


----------



## Bazbro (Dec 24, 2015)

Us Exsis owners have been waiting in vain for Hymer to repeat a 'van like their original Exsis.  Even now there's virtually nothing to compete with it, just one or two quite small m/homes.  It's only 5.4 m long, for heaven's sake!  

It was intended for "one vehicle families" and you can park in an ordinary car parking space - it's only 63 cm longer than a Volvo estate!  And amazingly, it's no wider than a Ducato van.  

A lot of thought went into the Exsis' groundbreaking design and it's a great shame they haven't made anything similar since its demise in 2007.  Yes, they're still like hen's teeth!  Owners tend to hang on to them, knowing that they're virtually irreplaceable.

Barry


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 24, 2015)

Great all round van, seems the demand for that type of van would be much higher now then when it was launched. Come on Hymer!


----------



## oldish hippy (Dec 24, 2015)

there is one for sale in chesterfield 2005 lhd that is only bad thing with it did have look and see what was about as you never know was hoping i might just find a older one for sale to go and look at


----------



## Mick H (Dec 24, 2015)

Bazbro said:


> "The most exciting motorcaravan - ever!"
> ...that's according to Which Motorcaravan, when the Hymer Exsis SK was introduced twelve years ago.
> Have a look and see whether you agree.  I love it.  After motorhoming for forty years+, this is the best motorhome I've ever owned.  Motorhomes are all about "compromise" - you compromise size for manoueverability, or berths for space, or on height, or on length.  The compromises with an Exsis are, for me, just about balanced right.
> Yes, all those people got into my Exsis - 24 of 'em!
> View attachment 36228View attachment 36229View attachment 36230View attachment 36232View attachment 36231



That was before the Knaus Sun Ti 650MF hit the scene. It was acclaimed by all the motorhoming press & won several awards for the next 2 years.

In my opinion, there hasn't yet been anything better, although most of the European manufactures, including Hymer, have tried to copy it.
Even today, many of the original features can be found in lots of the latest European models.

At the Dusseldorf show, a couple of years ago, we couldn't find anything we liked better, and decided we would hang on to ours. 

Having said that, it's all down to personal opinions, 'cos we would all have the same vans, otherwise, and that would be boring.


----------



## oldish hippy (Dec 24, 2015)

but thats nearly mtr longer was looking under 6mtrs got a copy of autosleeper at moment as it is driven  every dayy and is used as daily driver


----------



## Mick H (Dec 24, 2015)

oldish hippy said:


> but thats nearly mtr longer was looking under 6mtrs got a copy of autosleeper at moment as it is driven  every dayy and is used as daily driver



The Sun Ti 650 ME version wasn't as long as the MF version, and it too won awards. It still retained the main features.


----------



## oldish hippy (Dec 24, 2015)

but thats nearly mtr longer was looking under 6mtrs got a copy of autosleeper at moment


----------



## Bazbro (Dec 24, 2015)

The Knaus Sun Ti 650MF is undoubtedly a beautiful 'van, Mick H, and well worth hanging on to.  But it's just not comparable - the two 'vans are in totally different classes.  

The whole point about the Exsis is that it packs all that in to just 5.5m long!  The Knaus is 6.86m, 25% longer!  The Exsis width is only 2.06m whereas the Knaus is 2.3m.  These Exsis dimensions make a really BIG difference when touring and in everyday driving.

Up until the arrival of the Exsis, only a campervan-type of vehicle (typically VW) could give the easy parking, manoeuverabilty and 'go anywhere' nature needed when touring, particularly Devon and Cornwall's little back lanes.  But the Exsis is a similar footprint but with 'A'-Class features, a truly remarkable achievement.

Sure, there are bigger and better 'vans, but (and I'm sticking my neck out here!) so far there hasn't been anything to beat it, not that I know of anyway.  The Wingamm (and one or two others) comes close, with one model that is also 5.4m but that one is also much wider.  Quite why Hymer dropped the concept none of us have a clue.  As phillybarbour notes above, demand for such a vehicle is probably higher now than it ever was.

Mine is LHD ('automatic' was never offered by Fiat on a RHD base) and it is no problem whatsoever - don't be put off a 'van you really like by that.  LHD also has its advantages when driving in this country - for example it's so much easier to get in tight to a kerb, wall or hedge if you need to.  After a short while you get used to it, as when driving any vehicle and you just don't notice it.  But this also opens up the possibility of buying one on the Continent where they are much more prevalent, and up to £2,000 cheaper over there than the equivalent ones here in the UK!

So if you really would like an Exsis, have a look at the German, Belgian and Dutch motorhome sales sites - there are some good Exsis' there.  To start you off, do a search of this site...
Motorhome search on mobile.de â€“ find your vehicle quick and easy 
and type in "Integrated" (A-Class), "Hymer", "Exsis", "2003" and "2007"
There are often three or four there.

Finally, keep your eye on the last page of our "For Sale" Posts on the Exsis Owners Forum here
Topic: Exsis "For Sale" - exsis owners forum 

Peace and best wishes to all this Christmas.

"Exsis Dulci Jubilo"

Barry


----------



## ChrisInNotts (Dec 24, 2015)

Our Hymer C544 is 5.98m long and 2.27m wide so not much bigger and has that fabulous overcab bed.  OK, it is slightly large for normal parking spaces but not by much and its not too scary on single track roads.  Mind you, they no longer make that one either......

Keith


----------



## Bazbro (Dec 26, 2015)

Another great motorhome the C544, Chris, but again, it's in a totally different class above the Exsis.  
The Exsis can go, and can park, in places the C544 can only dream of!

The Exsis... campervan-size with all the accoutrements of an 'A'-class.  Not many (if any) 'vans can claim that!

Barry


----------



## Mick H (Dec 27, 2015)

Bazbro said:


> The Exsis... campervan-size with all the accoutrements of an 'A'-class.  Not many (if any) 'vans can claim that!
> 
> Barry



I agree about the size, but for me the problem with it is that it IS similar to an 'A' class, with the drop down bed. Not really suitable for an afternoon sleep, which is one of my main requirements.  All part of good living.


----------



## Bazbro (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm with you on the "afternoon snooze", Mick!
I do it several ways...
I either "drift off" in one of the reversed, semi-reclined captains chairs, normally just after I've started reading!
Or lay stretched out on the downstairs bed (more wriggle-room when my dodgy hip is playing up).
Or sometimes I go for the Full Monty... the blissful upstairs bed, complete with its organic latex mattress and down duvet....

Hmmm... I'm feeling a little sleepy now, what with all this typing.  It is afternoon so... time for a snooze!

Barry


----------



## mark61 (Dec 27, 2015)

One of my favourite things, pull up on nice lay by, preferably in Alps, Pyrenees etc, put kettle on, make a brew and have a nap in fresh mountain air.


----------

